# Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal



## Lajares (4. November 2004)

Mahlzeit Leute,
hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tips rund ums Fliegenfischen in dieser Ecke von Portugal? 
Wie siehts aus mit Fliegenfischen im Meer? 
Bin im Januar dort.
Auch andere Tips sind willkommen, ich tausch meine Fliegenrute zwar nur ungern aus, aber ich tu´s.  :q 

Gruß lajares


----------



## Yoshi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Hallo, war letztes Jahr im Januar in Albufeira,
angeltechnisch ist dort nicht viel los, viele Einheimische angeln dort mit Wasserkugel und Makrelenpatanoster, habe aber keinen was fangen sehen.
Habe selbst in einer Woche nur einen Wolfsbarsch, eine große Meeräsche und einige kleine Makrelen gefangen. Aber: es gibt dort jede Menge Tintenfische, die Einheimischen tauchen mit Harpunen nach ihnen. Wenn man morgens die riesige Armee von Booten am Horizont sieht, die alles abzuriegeln scheinen, weiß man, warum fast keine Fische mehr beisen.


----------



## Lajares (29. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Danke Yoshi,
na da hab ich mir ja einen angeltechnischen Spitzenplatz zum Urlaub machen ausgesucht. 
Na ja was solls, vielleicht geht ja doch was.
Gibts da im angrenzenden Inland keine Flüsse oder so was?

Gruß Lajares


----------



## Sargo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Hallo !

bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht da ich 2 - 3 mal im Jahr in Portugal fische (Nähe Lagos). Speziell im Winter ist das Angeln in Portugal 
aus mein3er Erfahrung ein hit (fast Fanggarantie !)

Also freue mich zu hören 

Jens aus Kuppenheim (Sargo) #6 






			
				Lajares schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Leute,
> hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tips rund ums Fliegenfischen in dieser Ecke von Portugal?
> Wie siehts aus mit Fliegenfischen im Meer?
> Bin im Januar dort.
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

hallo Lucio,

könntest du evt etwas näher bescheiben, was Lulas  bzw. Roballos sind ?
Was für Fische beissen denn deiner Meinung nach dort so Mitte März, werde nämilch um diese Zeit noch mal 1 Woche Urlaub dort machen. Vieleich kannst du mir ja auch eine erfolversprechendere Angelmehode empfehlen.
Das mit den Tintenfischen im Jan. war tatsächlich so, die haben dort ganz gut was rausgeholt.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## Rosi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Hallo Lucio, kannst du mir sagen was ich um Lisboa/Guincho im Oktober angeln kann? 
Wir waren schon ein paar mal dort zum windsurfen, dieses Mal nehm ich eine Angel mit. Gefangen wird vom Felsen mit Brotteig oder sowas.


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Hi Lucio, Peixe de Porco kann der Drückerfisch sein. Am Tage frißt er, nachts klemmt er sich in eine Felsspalte und steckt seinen Rückenstachel oben in die Decke. So kann ihn kein Feind rausziehen. Der Fisch ist oval und kann auf der Seite schwimmen. Er wird bis 70cm lang. Wenn das der Porco ist, dann habe ich den schon gegessen.#6  
Ich würde auch gern einen Wolfsbarsch fangen. Wie geht das? 
Im Okt/04 war ich mit meinem Mann eine Woche in Lissabon. Es war traumheft, deshalb werden wir dieses Jahr wieder kommen. Diesmal mit Kite-Board und Angel. 
Eure Taxifahrer sind die härtesten!!


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Gute Tipps Lucio#6 #6 , wieviel g Pose für das Getöse? Und naheliegend ist erst mal Ostern in Leucate. Da kannst du nicht zufällig sagen was ich so in der Brandung, abends, fangen könnte? Ist am Mittelmeer bei Perpignon in Südfrankreisch, fast schon Spanien? 
Übrigens sind Schweine ziemlich schlau, die können sogar zum Trüffel suchen ausgebildet werden. Das müßte dann Hammelfisch heißen? Wegen dem Herdentrieb.


----------



## Sargo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in/um Albufeira/Portugal*

Hallo Ihr Portugal - freaks,

ich fliege morgen wieder mal für eine Woche an die Algarve (Nähe Lagos). Wer hat noch ein paar tips für mich ??? Früher hatte ich an einer Stelle auf Grund heftige Bisse 
und jedses mal war das Vorfach durch. Evtl. doch mal ein Stahlvorfach benutzen ???

Grüße
Jens  (SARGO)


----------

